# Kiwi the parakeet



## WinterSoldier. (Aug 30, 2019)

So besides three fish tanks I also have Kiwi. The Parakeet! I have had him since june and am in the process of training him. I will continue to update this thread with news about how its going


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

And pictures????


----------



## BluBug (Aug 8, 2017)

Aw, I loved my parakeets. One never said a word but was so friendly to people, loved my old cats& he whistled. Second not as hand friendly but talked up a storm. Would say "Hi buddy" to the cats. I kept telling him, they are NOT your buddies.


----------



## TickyD (Jan 3, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> And pictures????


Yeah, I'd like to see him too. 
More photos the better.


----------

